# VIMAGE Coming Soon to FreeBSD



## gpatrick (May 7, 2016)

http://fossforce.com/2016/02/vimage-coming-soon-freebsd/

According to the link above, Bjoern Zeeb was to receive a grant to finalize VIMAGE stability and make it part of the default kernel and have it ready for production with a finish time of March.

Was this ever started and/or completed?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

It's there, just not enabled by default.


----------

